# SlipCover pour CD ?



## Scalounet (29 Décembre 2010)

Salut les petits loups ! 

J'ai cherché un ti peu, mais n'ai point trouvé, alors je pose la question des fois que... 

Existe t'il (comme le fait SlipCover pour les dvd) une autre application pour les pochettes CD ? 
j'ai utilisé SlipCover pour mettre des photos sur des albums de zique, mais si je pouvais mettre ça comme une vraie pochette de cd, ce serait plus sympa ! 

Par avanche merchi !


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2010)

Oui, ça existe, et ça s'appelle ... iTunes 
Dans une liste de lecture, menu Fichier / Imprimer.


----------



## Scalounet (29 Décembre 2010)

maiiiiiis !!!! 

j'veux pas imprimer moi !  

je voudrais simplement transformer mes dossiers d'albums de zique en pochette CD comme le fait SlipCover pour les dvd ! 

merci quand même wath, tu peux rejouer si tu veux !


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2010)

Ha ok, j'avais mal compris.

SlipCover, avec le skin Jewel Case
http://www.matthewrex.com/files/slipcover/JewelCase.zip





Sinon, j'aime bien aussi le skin iTunes 8 Album
http://erambert.me/slipcover-cases/





Et celui-ci
http://www.matthewrex.com/files/slipcover/SlipJacket.zip


----------



## Scalounet (29 Décembre 2010)

ohhhhh merciiii, t'es un chou !


----------

